# pork finishing sauce!!



## duck killer 1 (May 9, 2010)

well my picnic shoulders are almost ready to pull and i want to make a finishing sauce but it calls for apple cider vinegar and all i have is distilled white vinegar. could i substitute some how? i dont know much about vinegars but i have some applejuice? did i just say something stupid?LOL thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## pandemonium (May 9, 2010)

i made it with white vinegar on accident one time its just not the same i would go to the store and get the cider


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 9, 2010)

sweet and sour always works..i use apple juice and cider works the best


----------



## gatorboy (May 9, 2010)

I tried to mix a little apple juice with white vinegar once , just not the same ..another trip to the store for apple cider vinegar would be worth it!


----------



## fire it up (May 9, 2010)

Try mixing a good amount of sugar with the white vinegar and see how it tastes, never tried that myself but it might work...
I would run to the store if possible but if not give that a try, if it still doesn't work then just skip the finishing sauce and be sure to add back the juices and maybe even a little apple juice if still too dry, and a little extra rub when mixing wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## duck killer 1 (May 9, 2010)

i tried it with the white vinegar and applejuice, it was good but i will try it correctly next time.


----------

